# American Hospital Accomodation



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello guys, does anyone know where the physicians' accommodation compound for the American Hospital is located? Has anyone stayed in there or visited one to advise what they are like? I've been offered a job there with accommodation included. The options are a villa or an apartment, but as I'm moving to Dubai on my own I've opted for the apartment to keep cost of utilities down. I don't know if they are furnished, or have appliances. They don't seem to provide details on this, and their website does not have any pictures or details. Thanks very much!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you opt for an apartment you will normally be placed in either Zabeel Plaza in Karama or Um Hurair (behind the British Embassy in the old part of Dubai).
Apartments are fully furnished and spacious with all appliances.
Only annoyances were smell of cigarette smoke through the air con system (could of course have been fixed by now) and there is a cleaner who comes in twice per week (we seemed to lose some items - maybe us, maybe not!)
We only stayed there a month until our villa was ready.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you opt for an apartment you will normally be placed in either Zabeel Plaza in Karama or Um Hurair (behind the British Embassy in the old part of Dubai).
> Apartments are fully furnished and spacious with all appliances.
> Only annoyances were smell of cigarette smoke through the air con system (could of course have been fixed by now) and there is a cleaner who comes in twice per week (we seemed to lose some items - maybe us, maybe not!)
> ...


Hi Steve, thanks for that. Was it decent enough for someone to be able to stay for a year or more? My kid and partner won't be coming over until later and so I just felt there was no pint taking a villa which I was offered, as it would be too big to maintain for one person. 

Are there any extras I need to consider for the accommodation, like a deposit, maintenance contracts, other charges that they don't tell you about?

What about the distance from the hospital, is it close? I presume it is not walkable in the heat and so I will have to buy a car, is that correct?

What do you do at the hospital then? Do you like working there? I am still negotiating the contract but they seem keen. I'm working out the leave entitlements and resignation clauses at the moment which seem a bit restrictive. 

Thanks again, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jay21 said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for that. Was it decent enough for someone to be able to stay for a year or more? My kid and partner won't be coming over until later and so I just felt there was no pint taking a villa which I was offered, as it would be too big to maintain for one person.
> 
> Are there any extras I need to consider for the accommodation, like a deposit, maintenance contracts, other charges that they don't tell you about?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Both places are fine for long term living.
Zabeel plaza has underground parking and is only 10 minutes from the hospital by car.
It has good roof pool and a good gym. Loads of good cheap restaurants are on the doorstep - as it is in the heart of Karama.
The contract is very typical of private hospitals in the region - very restrictive.
Somehow, this hospital also has a very strange contract - as it is neither covered by the Ministry of Labour nor is it in any Freezone and you won't be receiving an MOL Labour card.
This means that you cannot complain about them at the MOL, should you have issues with your contract or the way they administer it.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 
> The contract is very typical of private hospitals in the region - very restrictive.
> Somehow, this hospital also has a very strange contract - as it is neither covered by the Ministry of Labour nor is it in any Freezone and you won't be receiving an MOL Labour card.
> ...


Hi Steve,

Has this strange contract caused any issues for others employed there that you know of? If you know of any specific problems would you mind inboxing me with details to keep it confidential? I think this would be very useful to know, as there may be specific aspects that may be negotiable and have put down in writing before I sign the contract. Thanks very much.


----------



## Trebiau (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,
I am a physician with a job oportunity at the American Hospital in Dubai. I am a female, and I will really appreciate if you could give me some information about the hospital. Are physicians females and males considered the same professionally speaking? Where are the villas located? Close to the hospital? Are the amenities of the villas usually payed by the hospital? How many days a week do you work? Do they pay you extra money when you are on call in case of an urgency? Do you have any problems to take your holiday days? Do I need to be specially careful with any issue of my contract? All of you know it's a big step moving to a totally different country and I will appreciate the advise from someone who have already lived this. I am Spanish, currently working at USA.
I look forward to hearing from you with some information/advice.

Thank you,


----------

